# Happy birthday TearyThunder!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I hope you had a great day TT!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Whoa, happy Bday Teary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm baking a cake big enough for me jump out of. 

Oh wait, can't do that now, SOMEBODY might get jealous.

Oh well, hope you have a happy birthday anyways.

Maybe HE will jump out of the cake..

hee hee hee


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Teary!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday TT!!!! 
lol slimy


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hb Tt


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y T T ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy B-day bro!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh noes!

My birthday isn't till the 18th of this month! I don't know how the 4th got put in there. Zombie can you please fix this for me. I tried and don't think I can.


Thanks anyways everyone. I do appreciate the Happy B-day's from you all.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

So..... what the hell am I going to do with this ginormous cake?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmmm perhaps.....ahh nevermind. I don't need to get in trouble with Kouma.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY Horroday (even if it is early)


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow scamming 2 birthdays in 1 month, happy early birthday to you---


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's OK. I'll sing happy birthday to you later this moth too. No, you've heard me sing? Well, that's just too bad, I'm singing again later.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I thought I'd be late with the birthday wishes... I guess I'm just early. Happy Birthday TT!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well said Clay, looks like I'm early too!
Happy "early" birthday wishes TT!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HEY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TT....I hope its sunshine and blue skies out there in CA for ya today. Have a great day girl!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

TearyThunder said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> My birthday isn't till the 18th of this month! I don't know how the 4th got put in there. Zombie can you please fix this for me. I tried and don't think I can.
> 
> Thanks anyways everyone. I do appreciate the Happy B-day's from you all.


Funny, that's the same date you entered over on the Halloween Forum and Jack Reaper wished you a happy b-day there too.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't get what's up with the Feb 4th since I was sure that I entered my correct birthday. I can't think of a reason not to. I'm beginning to wonder if it's some sort of a sick joke to make me older than what I am. Geez tomorrow I will be 45 or something.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy B-day, TT!! Ahead of time! LOL!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Whats that, you say your 45 ? Well then, Happy 45th then.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Whew.... I made it! LOL Happy Birthday Deary! :devil: I vonder vhat techy has in store for you? :jol: Hope it is something great!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hey happy b day


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTDAY TEARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
    ((((((HUGS)))))) :>


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very Happy Birthday to you,


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TT!!!!! Wonder what kind of goodies you gettin today


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you (a 2nd time -lol)


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Teary......
Hope you have a great day


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Teary!
Happy Birthday to you!

There you are, just as off key as the first time, I promise.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday TT. Hope it was a great one.


----------

